# Fill up them snowmaking ponds



## Greg (Sep 30, 2010)

Holy crap. :-o


----------



## 2knees (Sep 30, 2010)

waiting for someone to post the obligatory and way overused wish in this thread.

can you guess what that wish is?


----------



## severine (Sep 30, 2010)

On the news last night, they were saying something about the potential for *7 inches* of rain in parts of CT today. 

And, of course, _can you imagine if that was *SNOW* instead?!?!_.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 30, 2010)

man, i wish this was snow


----------



## 2knees (Sep 30, 2010)

yeah dog!


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 30, 2010)

it is one big mother F'ing storm though!  :-o


----------



## Greg (Sep 30, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> man, i wish this was snow





2knees said:


> yeah dog!



Most of the time it's "could you imagine if this was snow?" by someone that doesn't like snow.







Edit: oh duh. I see Carrie got it above.... :lol:


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 30, 2010)

Greg said:


> Holy crap. :-o


 
My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 30, 2010)

severine said:


> On the news last night, they were saying something about the potential for *7 inches* of rain in parts of CT today.
> 
> And, of course, _can you imagine if that was *SNOW* instead?!?!_.


 
That would 84" of the dry powdery stuff.  Do you know what the street value of that stuff would be?


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 30, 2010)

RAIN RAIN RAIN.  F the snow making ponds.  My well went dry and we are still a week + away from the drilling company coming in to drill a new one.  Every little drop is needed.  There are days we can flush toilets and wash hands, other days nothing.  How did people survive without running water?


----------



## severine (Sep 30, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> RAIN RAIN RAIN.  F the snow making ponds.  My well went dry and we are still a week + away from the drilling company coming in to drill a new one.  Every little drop is needed.  There are days we can flush toilets and wash hands, other days nothing.  How did people survive without running water?


They didn't bathe as much. And they dug pits for their potties. There are 2 options for you to save water.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 30, 2010)

WTF - just got this...



> Due to the inclement weather Monroe School District is closing early.
> 
> There will be no afterschool activities.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 30, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> WTF - just got this...


 
People are succumbing to the hype.  If you watched too much of TWC and the other media outlets you would think that this is the end of the world.  It's just a rainy day...yes lots of rain, but it is very dry out there and there is no real threat for flooding.


----------



## severine (Sep 30, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> WTF - just got this...



Early dismissal for rain? That's a new one! Will the children be coming home via ark?


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 30, 2010)

severine said:


> They didn't bathe as much. And they dug pits for their potties. There are 2 options for you to save water.



Had a few beers watching Survivor last night...  I joined the dogs in the backyard for a potty break or two...


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 30, 2010)

severine said:


> Early dismissal for rain? That's a new one! Will the children be coming home via ark?



i know, right?  we had tornado warnings this week but apparently that isn't as bad as rain.


just got text from wife, power is out @ home.


----------



## Glenn (Sep 30, 2010)

I've seriously heard about 6 people: "Well! At least it isn't snow!" 

South East VT has over 2" of rain. It looks like South West has just a tick under 2".  I guess more will happen later today/tonight.


----------



## 2knees (Sep 30, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> WTF - just got this...



this sounds like a job for..........BILLSKI


----------



## Greg (Sep 30, 2010)

2knees said:


> this sounds like a job for..........BILLSKI



:lol:


----------



## billski (Sep 30, 2010)

severine said:


> Early dismissal for rain? That's a new one! Will the children be coming home via ark?


Just another excuse for slackin' - er, it's a nice day, think I'll leave a little early.  Oh no, the weather looks snowy, better stay home.  Let's see, there's fog, wind, drizzle....


----------



## billski (Sep 30, 2010)

2knees said:


> this sounds like a job for..........BILLSKI


   Call to arms...


----------



## noski (Sep 30, 2010)

Greg said:
			
		

> Most of the time it's "could you imagine if this was snow?" by someone that doesn't like snow.



Nuh-uh. I was going to say I wish I hadn't left my umbrella in the car....


----------



## drjeff (Sep 30, 2010)

On Mount Snow's Twitter feed this evening:  "Snowmaking ponds full, overflowing, and ready for cold temps! 25 low temps on saturday... Hmmmmmmmm."


----------



## Glenn (Oct 1, 2010)

Anyone have a link to good 24-48 hour rainfall total maps? My weather bug said 3.75" yesterday and 2.86" today in our part of SoVT. I want to try to see if that's correct. I know they've been hit with a lot of rain, but that seems like a real lot.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 1, 2010)

Glenn said:


> Anyone have a link to good 24-48 hour rainfall total maps? My weather bug said 3.75" yesterday and 2.86" today in our part of SoVT. I want to try to see if that's correct. I know they've been hit with a lot of rain, but that seems like a real lot.




I had a report via one of my facebook friends from someone who lives over by the Mount Snow Golf Course that they had over 3" of rain yesterday as of about 7PM and it was still coming down, so that weatherbug estimate is probably pretty close.  Looks like the next few hours could see a few more inches of rain up there too.  Snowmaking pond levels, a non issue on the low side of things now!


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 1, 2010)

FWIW my town apparently had the most rain in the state yesterday: 4.04 inches   It is still pouring.  Route 116 in Bristol is closed due to flooding.  Crazy.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 1, 2010)

Wow! So maybe WeatherBug is right! I have a feeling that stream that runs through our backyard may be a bit more "full" after all this rain.  :-o


----------



## noski (Oct 1, 2010)

Just over 5" in the MRV yesterday and last  night.  Mad River is just that, she's mighty Mad!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 1, 2010)

This was a very bad  storm here in NNY 

We had 5 inches here in NNY  

 I  spent most of the afternoon and  last nite BAILING out   Had to go buy a 6 hp  wet dry vac with pumping capability . Had several inches in the basement in 2 separate areas about 10 ft long X 3 ft wide . It was coming so hard and fast for 12 hrs in a row that my 3 hp wet vac couldn't keep up with it . As soon as i 'd finish it was flooded again at a depth of about 1 - 1.5 inches 

 .  My drain line was  a godsend  and diid its thing ---but finally around 10 pm the storm shifted east  we're dry today . Luckily it was limited to these 2 major spots and not the entire basement ., which by the way is strictly a basement not living space .  Schools all over the area are closed . roads are flooded 

This is the second storm of this ferocity in a month -- C'mon winter  DAMMIT


----------



## noski (Oct 1, 2010)

*Video footage, MRV*

http://www.wcax.com/global/video.asp?clipId=5159951&autostart=true 

For those familiar with MRV, this is the Mill Brook, on Rt 100 just south of the Rt 17 intesection. Still open....for now.


----------



## billski (Oct 1, 2010)

Glenn said:


> Anyone have a link to good 24-48 hour rainfall total maps?



Here's your sign:

http://water.weather.gov/ahps/


----------



## JimG. (Oct 1, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> This was a very bad  storm here in NNY
> 
> We had 5 inches here in NNY
> 
> ...



Pretty bad down here in southern NY too.

What makes me laugh is that everyone is saying we need the rain.

We do need the rain for drinking water and snowmaking, but these folks think this rain is watering the grass. That's a little too late since it's alrady Fall.


----------



## hammer (Oct 1, 2010)

JimG. said:


> Pretty bad down here in southern NY too.
> 
> What makes me laugh is that everyone is saying we need the rain.
> 
> We do need the rain for drinking water and snowmaking, but these folks think this rain is watering the grass. That's a little too late since it's alrady Fall.


Isn't it still early enough to help the grass?

That's what I'm hoping...sections of my back yard that my sprinkler doesn't get to are still brown. :sad:


----------



## roark (Oct 1, 2010)

^^ Newly seeded a section a few weeks ago, doing great (and I can finally turn the sprinkler timer off!). 

It's the crabgrass that's dying right now.


----------



## hammer (Oct 1, 2010)

roark said:


> ^^ Newly seeded a section a few weeks ago, doing great (and I can finally turn the sprinkler timer off!).
> 
> It's the crabgrass that's dying right now.


So that's why I'm getting bare spots in my lawn...:roll::wink:


----------



## drjeff (Oct 1, 2010)

Glenn said:


> Wow! So maybe WeatherBug is right! I have a feeling that stream that runs through our backyard may be a bit more "full" after all this rain.  :-o



Canoe rides through Glenn's backyard later today!  :lol:

Plus, I'd imagine that there might be a new "washout" rut or two on that nice "small, flat-ish" climb of a road you need to take to get upto your place!    :lol:


----------



## Glenn (Oct 1, 2010)

billski said:


> Here's your sign:
> 
> http://water.weather.gov/ahps/



Thanks Bill! 

I was looking for something that just gave an overlay of how much rain fell in the region. While the Towsend Dam area seems to be OK...and no neighbors have called my cell...I have a feeling we did get a good amnt of rain. I need to set up a wifi cam and point it at the ol' rain gauge so I can check it.


----------



## WJenness (Oct 1, 2010)

noski said:


> http://www.wcax.com/global/video.asp?clipId=5159951&autostart=true
> 
> For those familiar with MRV, this is the Mill Brook, on Rt 100 just south of the Rt 17 intesection. Still open....for now.



Did it wash away?







-w


----------



## noski (Oct 1, 2010)

WJenness said:


> Did it wash away?
> -w



I just drove down there about 10 minutes ago. The water is right up to the edge-  it had been badly eroded/pavement gone right up to the driving lane. Town crews put down large rocks and staymat, then barrel barriers on the white line. Bridge Street marketplace water is receding, so it looks like the wave of water is north and headed to the Lamoille. I think we made it. Rt 100 in Rochester (White River) as well as 125 Ripton, 116 Bristol are closed.


----------



## hammer (Oct 1, 2010)

Rain's finally coming down in eastern Mass...with any hope it will blow out of here quickly and not do any damage.


----------



## noski (Oct 1, 2010)

http://www.valleyreporter.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=3479&Itemid=38

Here are some great shots. Kayaking, anyone?


----------



## Johnskiismore (Oct 2, 2010)

noski said:


> http://www.valleyreporter.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=3479&Itemid=38
> 
> Here are some great shots. Kayaking, anyone?



Those are some nice shots, the water is a little high for me to go under that bridge though!

The kayak rack goes back on the car tomorrow and we'll hit the Pemi Sunday!


----------



## Glenn (Oct 4, 2010)

We had 4" of rain in the ol' rain gauge in VT. But that's partially under a tree. I was talking to a neighbor and she said the total for our area was just a bit over 5".


----------



## 4aprice (Oct 4, 2010)

Got to ride over the Delaware and Sussquahanna (sp?) this weekend.  Both rivers were overflowing.  Alot of water coming down off the Pocono's and Southern tier of NY.  Not as bad as last June (2009) but a good soaking.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## bigbog (Oct 4, 2010)

Some pockets of semi-heavy rain got to much needed areas(NW, N, NE...of Bangor) in Maine, but all of you to the south and southwest(VT) really got the goods.  Was out sightseeing/hiking NE of Moosehead with gf on Saturday.  Was sure nice to see healthy, slightly swollen brooks flowing again...after several months+ of being very low, hardly existing trickles...

*Hey I really like what the jetstream air mass maps are now showing = distinct dips down from Canada.  Praying for moisture to quit heading out to sea south of NewEngland so much...
SteveD


----------



## billski (Oct 5, 2010)

And the rain keeps a-comin'.    Looking like it will be gone by the time the Magic Volunteer day on Saturday the 9th...


----------

